# Looking for land to lease.



## wildfire (Jan 30, 2016)

We are a small group of safety minded and ethical hunters looking for land to lease for the 2016 season and hopefully beyond. We are looking for 200-500 acres in Coweta, Meriwether, Harris,Troup, Spalding and surrounding areas. We will take care of the property and manage it like we own it and take only trophy quality bucks. Please feel free to call me at 678-877-4557, my name is Chuck.


----------



## wildfire (Feb 7, 2016)

Btt


----------



## EricL (May 31, 2016)

Hey keep me in mind if you need a member I'm open to coming out and work the property as well I'm most part new to bow hunting so that's my focus 404-902-7009


----------

